# snow for boston tonight



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Forecast is for 2-4" overnight, on the cold side. Be careful out there people, it's the worst night of the year to be on the roads! :salute:


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

I sub contract plow for my town,but ussually don`t get called out unless there`s around three inches, but tonight might be different being New Years Eve, with alot of people being out and about !!!


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

lawn king said:


> Forecast is for 2-4" overnight, on the cold side. Be careful out there people, it's the worst night of the year to be on the roads! :salute:


Yea, Id rather not deal with all the drunks, hopefully they will be inside by the time we all go out.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

cja1987 said:


> Yea, Id rather not deal with all the drunks, hopefully they will be inside by the time we all go out.


If we plow, it could turn out to be a very interesting night! Alot to talk about the next day !!!


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

allll i want is for it to snow!!!!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

1" to 3" i heard for north shore mass


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

ive heard them calling for 1-3 and 2-4" so ive got my fingers crossed that the town has us go out, Happy New Years guys.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Can't wait to scrape!  Who cares about the drunks, they hit you, leave 'em in the snow bank j/k


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*yeehaww*

Just started to stick here in Danvers, coming down slow but steady. I plow for my town also and hopefully we go out. We should, with all the drunks goin to be out there i dont think salt will be enough. The towns radar is calling for 2-4 in my area so most likely I will be out, as long as i get to go out to dinner and finish is i will be happy. My reservations are at 9:00 at outback in peabody... good luck and be careful out there boys and girls :bluebounc


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Winter Land Man said:


> Can't wait to scrape!  Who cares about the drunks, they hit you, leave 'em in the snow bank j/k


Yeah whoever hits me with the blade on should be prepared to be opened up like a tuna can!

Stay safe boys!


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Remember, any of us may be being stopped tonight. Some cops act as if snowplow drivers are dumb and think they were drinking all day before the snow comes.  I don't drink and even if I did, I'd not drink before a snow event.


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

i dont drink either.....BUT ITS SNOWIN!!!!!!!! i just shoveled the walkway and theres maby 1-2 inches already!!!!! i cant wait to get out there.....


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

Come on Snow. Daddy needs to pay insurance.... :redbounce


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*new equipment*

Looking foward to putting the new $4400.00 snowblower through the paces tonight! KUBOTA POWER payup


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Snowing light and steady here in south central mass. I think I,ll get my gear ready, so i`ll be ready if the hyw. supt. calls!!!!  :bluebounc


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

Everyone seen the weather report for Monday-Tuesday. They are calling to Snow to start Monday afternoon, snow through the night (moderate to heavy accumulation) and then part of the day Tuesday with additional accumulation. They aren't talking amounts yet though...


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

mpdcameron said:


> Everyone seen the weather report for Monday-Tuesday. They are calling to Snow to start Monday afternoon, snow through the night (moderate to heavy accumulation) and then part of the day Tuesday with additional accumulation. They aren't talking amounts yet though...


Yea, I heard the same thing. YIPI. payup


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

Ya 1 To 3 Tonight And Pm Snow Monday Into Tuersday Maybe Turning To Rain, Ya Im Allset With Dwi' Ers....


----------



## CrazyPlower (Oct 24, 2005)

Got about inch and half here in SE CT looking good for 2 and a good plow


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*not much here!*

Under 1.5" here 20 miles south of boston! I hope we are not looking at another 1994 here! For those of you that were not in snow service back then, we had 1 snow/slush deal, about 3" early in the season. I also have new equipment so why should i expect heavy snow? :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

.009" here. Looks good for Monday/Tuesday!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

lawn king said:


> Under 1.5" here 20 miles south of boston! I hope we are not looking at another 1994 here! For those of you that were not in snow service back then, we had 1 snow/slush deal, about 3" early in the season. I also have new equipment so why should i expect heavy snow? :realmad: :realmad:


I'm with you there, man! I truly hope we don't have a dud on our hands for NE, especially since I just got a beautiful new truck and a new blade for it. :crying:


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Got about 2" here, maybe a little more. I plowed all my driveways, everyone around here was plowing. It was still snowing lightly until about 10 AM. I went out at 8 AM and finished all drives by 11 AM. When I came back home last night at 11 PM, I really did not think I would be plowing. The snow was sticking mainly to the grass and cars and looking at the radar, the remaining precip did not look that impressive. But just after the ball dropped, I looked out the window and it had finally started to really stick to the pavement. Still was not expecting to plow at that point but am glad that I set my alarm for 7 AM because there was just enough to plow.

We will see what happens mon night/tues. Very borderline for me, could be plowable snow or could end up being slush/ice/rain.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*hoping for snow*

I hope we get some snow i want to make some money.payup


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*something on the way for tonight!*

The forecast here this morning is for 4-6" in the boston area, starting tonight & going well into tuesday AM. We shall see if they can get one right?


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*possibly*

just looked at the national weather service site for the danvers area and they are calling for a good and heavy 3-7 inches for tonight into tuesday


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*forecast update*

Ok here is the new forecast. Lots of rain tomorrow am, changing to all heavy wet stuff tomorrow afternoon. 3-6" along the coast when all is said & done tomorrow night. There will be a large band through the center of the state tracking east with 7-10" but it will run out of gas before it makes the coast.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't really believe in forecasting as of now.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*i dunno*

earlier forecast were real exciting calling for large amounts of snow, now they have decreased some but we will still be plowing up to 6inches by the end ... good luck to all and be safe


----------



## HIGHWAYMAN (Jan 4, 2005)

just got called out light snow,or should i say its snowing lightly,there calling for 8+ wet heavy snow, good luck all


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*2:00am*

Town salters just went out... cant believe that they are gonna try and keep up with salt, dont they know how bad we all wanna get out there


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*lock & load*

Time to roll, the computer radar shows all snow over us, heavy wet stuff! Be careful out there people! :salute:


----------



## Rappa (Dec 2, 2003)

WOW A WHOLE F'IN INCH!!! Pretty close to the 6+ we were supposed to get. I am so pissed right now. Why can't they get 1 forcast right? 1 freakin inch...


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*worse all the time!*

I know meteorology is not a true science, but these people are actually getting worse at forecasting the weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Between this thread and the CT thread, it seems like nobody got hit badly by this storm. Although a couple of my lots were pure slush, most of them got a good 6-7" of heavy, wet snow. Kept me busy for the whole day. Now I have to go back out and finish my accounts. Good luck to all! :salute:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

What a dud!!! I got 3" maybe! When I went to bed at 10 last night, they were predicting 7" to 16". Now there is a prediction!


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

got about 4" of very heavy wet snow...a far cry from the 8" I was hearing before...but 4 or 8 its all the same $$$ here.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

2" of slop here. Plowed everyone otherwise drives would be minefields of ice tommrrow, I dont think i have ever seen more water content in snow then today. Highly dependent on elevation, next town east of me there is no new snow at all while I got plowable snow and the roads were covered for a time. 25-30 miles west and mainly southwest of me there is 8"+++ as you get to the higher elevations.



lawnking said:


> I know meteorology is not a true science, but these people are actually getting worse at forecasting the weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Its Not I mean this in a nice way but your full of crap! Iam majoring in meteorology now; do you want to see some of my textbooks? Of course its a science, and a complicated one at that. It involves Chemistry, Physics, Geology, Geography, Oceanagraphy, tons of Math and computer stuff (hard computer stuff at that), etc. I assure you its as much a science as any other science.

As far as todays MAJOR BUST on the part of most meteorologists, it happens but I still think they handle ALOT of things completely wrong. One thing I cannot stand is how the TV mets come on this morning (or after any screw up) and show you new snow forecasts for 6" less then the night before and barely mention it but will start to point out other things like "the northern precip cutoff is along the MA/MH border which is exactly what where we said it would be". The first thing they should be saying when they get on the air is "well folks, WE SCREWED THIS ONE UP" but you will never see them do it, mostly because they are under extreme pressure from TV station management to make the station look good thus they will not directly say they are responsible for spreading "bad information". I know its easy to call these guys idiots but none of them are, meteorology is considered one of the hardest fields of study at the college level. They are all very knowlageable scientists believe it or not (at least the ones on TV that actually have degrees in meteorology, some dont and just read a teleprompter).

For this forecast I will say "it was a tough call" (you guys are going to tell me to shut up and say "thats what they all say") but this was a difficult storm as far as rain/snow goes. I did not have a good feeling about it on monday, it got way too warm and we had a good wind picking up out of the east bringing in warm ocean air, this spells death for snow in Eastern MA. This was also a very strange storm, if you looked at the radar at about 8:45 AM this morning, it was showing snow all the way down to the southcoast of CT with the r/s line on a line from Westerly, RI up to Bedford, MA or so. West and southwest was snow, east and even northeast was rain, this kind of set up is almost never seen.

I only wish you people on this site could see all the time and effort that goes into making a forecast and all the things that you need to look at. It is not easy at all, your making a forecast as detailed as drawing up a snow total map for a storm that has not even developed yet. I could go on forever but its not worth it, people are going to believe what they are going to believe. Thats one of the major challanges meteorologists face with the public, most have not a single clue how difficult forecasting is and how much work it takes. Sure its easy for all of us (myself included) to look out the window and say "those f'in dumba$$es" but you try making a detailed forecast a few days out and see how well it does.

I understand and share all your frustrations with weather events for the most part. Forecasting is not getting worse, it may seem like it but its getting better all the time. Much of what you see/hear in the media is a result of mets being forced by management to hype a storm to get ratings up or to stay in line with other area stations forecasts. One of my professors used to be on TV in NY and that was the main reason he got out of broadcasting, often they go against their better judgement to keep their jobs. Still, the NWS is prone to screw ups as well, it happens to all of them one thing for sure though, we get a 30" storm and they nail it a few days out, nobody is complimenting them on it. But screw up and they get dumped on. The general public generally does not have a good knowlage of science, meteorology is nothing like your typical office job. Thats why the argument of "if I was wrong as often as they are I would not have a job" is pure BS. Your trying to describe what is going to happen with a bunch of air, using mathmatical equations, observations, models, radar and experience. Then you compile all that and look at all the "raw data" and try to make a forecast out of it, sound easy?

Bottom line, forecasts are right too often for us to ignore and wrong too often for us to completely rely on.

Sorry for the long rant, but its a subject that concerns be a little, most people are totally ingnorant when it comes to weather forecasting, somehow it is assumed that natural occurances are easily predicted. Its totally beyond our control as humans, nothing we are going to do to change it. "Mother Nature" is a much more powerful force then us and something we will likely never totally understand.

Iam not saying you should know or understand meteorology most of the public is completely ignorant on the topic. Not trying to flame anybody but you should all have a little more respect for *the weather* not necessarily the weatherman/women but we would like some too as its alot of hard work and in lots of cases 6+ years of rigorous classes.


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

2.5-3"--wet heavy stuff--went out at 4 was back in by 10--kinda blows-was expecting big things! Hate how those guys pump you up and it turns out to be a dud!!!!!!!!1:realmad:


----------

